# ,noob here!



## dmc76 (Oct 8, 2014)

jus wanna say hello!


----------



## Riles (Oct 8, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Oct 9, 2014)

welcome to IMF!


----------



## jas101 (Oct 9, 2014)

Welcome to imf DMC!


----------



## brazey (Oct 9, 2014)

hi


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 9, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Oct 14, 2014)

Greetings


----------



## sneedham (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello run...meant DMC


----------



## Mansir39 (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome to the community


----------



## aminoman74 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello and welcome


----------



## heavylifting1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forum take a look around.


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## dmc76 (Nov 10, 2014)

bouts to run some gear on December 1st.Did a couple cycles in the past and am wondering if i should start basic sus400 10/12 week cycle @ about 600 week,need some feedback please?  thanx evryone


----------

